# Direct TV Hookup in The Bahamas



## JIB JAB (Nov 13, 2009)

Sorry for a second post with same question but i am new to this site and di not know where to place my question.

I have Direct TV from Cable Bahamas in Nassau ( paid for) and I have two boxes for two TVs.
Can I take one of the boxes and put it in my workshop that is pretty far ( over 200 feet) from my house and run another dish attached to the workshop and be able to get the same Direct TV without the company charging me for two services.
I have two separate dishes and these boxes have the cards and have no phone connection to them only programed cards.
i am trying to get service to my workshop with my spare box is essentially what i need to do and not have to pay for a second service fee as these are on the same property.
Any help would be appreciated before i go to all the trouble to set it up and finds out the company will shut me down


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

JIB JAB said:


> Sorry for a second post with same question but i am new to this site and di not know where to place my question.
> 
> I have Direct TV from Cable Bahamas in Nassau ( paid for) and I have two boxes for two TVs.
> Can I take one of the boxes and put it in my workshop that is pretty far ( over 200 feet) from my house and run another dish attached to the workshop and be able to get the same Direct TV without the company charging me for two services.
> ...


You can install a 2nd dish on the workshop. D* has no way of knowing what dish you are using. As long as you are paying the lease and programming fee for the receiver, you could have 5 dishes (or more), if you wanted.

I have two dishes on my property, one on the North and another on the South end of the house, on a separate worskhsop/garage roof. This allows me to only have feedlines of 40' in the Media room, and 65' on the North end of the house. If I tried to do it all with one location, two lines would be over 150' long, which is not desirable (for me).

The North end system has its own DVR, and dedicated OTA antenna and UPS. The Media Room has two DVRs, dedicated OTA antenna and associated Home Theater/UPS stuff.

So, in my case I have two dishes and two OTA antennas.

D* knows I have two dishes and couldn't care less. In fact, when they came to install the HD setups, they replaced both dishes without the slightest concern (I told them what I needed before the install was scheduled).

You shouldn't have any problems, as long as you don't run into a phone line requirement (which they haven't enforced in years), and don't try to order PPV from the workshop. Basically, you're good to go.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JIB JAB said:


> Sorry for a second post with same question but i am new to this site and di not know where to place my question.
> 
> I have Direct TV from Cable Bahamas in Nassau ( paid for) and I have two boxes for two TVs.
> Can I take one of the boxes and put it in my workshop that is pretty far ( over 200 feet) from my house and run another dish attached to the workshop and be able to get the same Direct TV without the company charging me for two services.
> ...


While admittedly not familiar with the billing and accounting policies of "Cable Bahamas," assuming it is similar to DirecTV USA, yes you may do this simply because your account is tied to the access cards, not the dish(s) which satellite service is received upon. *As long as the two dishes are on the same property you should be OK.*

EDIT: Check that last statement, that is as long as the two receivers are at the same residence/property you should be OK. It technically doesn't matter where the dishes which feed them are or how many, but naturally one would assume they are somewhere on the same residence/property as well.


----------



## JoeTheDragon (Jul 21, 2008)

hasan said:


> You can install a 2nd dish on the workshop. D* has no way of knowing what dish you are using. As long as you are paying the lease and programming fee for the receiver, you could have 5 dishes (or more), if you wanted.
> 
> I have two dishes on my property, one on the North and another on the South end of the house, on a separate worskhsop/garage roof. This allows me to only have feedlines of 40' in the Media room, and 65' on the North end of the house. If I tried to do it all with one location, two lines would be over 150' long, which is not desirable (for me).
> 
> ...


You should be able to have both on the same network useing the e-net hook up.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

JoeTheDragon said:


> You should be able to have both on the same network useing the e-net hook up.


If there is a network connection available in the workshop,(even wireless) certainly. I wasn't banking on either (phone or ethernet) for his situation, hence the PPV caveat.


----------



## JIB JAB (Nov 13, 2009)

I really appreciate all the input..
BTW what is a e-net hook up???


----------



## JIB JAB (Nov 13, 2009)

Can one of yo help me with the correct grids for the D-TV satellite in the Bahamas.
Is it 119 or 110?
Does anyone have the correct coordinates


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

JIB JAB said:


> Can one of yo help me with the correct grids for the D-TV satellite in the Bahamas.
> Is it 119 or 110?
> Does anyone have the correct coordinates


http://www.dishpointer.com

Main DirecTV satellite is at 101ºW.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

JIB JAB said:


> ... *BTW what is a e-net hook up???*


"Ethernet." Some DirecTV receivers, primarily the HD DVRs, are networkable via an RJ-45 connector in the rear for connection to a home network and/or internet for services like "DirecTV-on-Demand" (DoD) downloads, "MediaShare," future "Multi-room Viewing," TV apps downloads, "Pay-Per-View" (PPV) orders, etc.


----------

